# trailer tires



## cactusjack (Mar 6, 2011)

I just got a trailer for my 14' tracker, the tires are in horrible shape. I have no experience with trailer tires. the size of the tire according to the tire is a 5.30-12. I have looked at discount tire and the like and cant seem to find that size. Does anybody know where to get these sized tires? Also any idea how much these tires usually run? Appreciate any informaiton in advance


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 6, 2011)

You can use a 4.80x12 if the load range works for your set up.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 6, 2011)

Here you go - several different manufacturers

https://www.easternmarine.com/LOADSTAR-530-x-12-Trailer-Tire-LR-B/

Any tire place can order them


----------



## cactusjack (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank you  I appreciate the information


----------



## screwballl (Mar 7, 2011)

I plan to pick up a set from WalMart for $30 each for rim+tire.

Also another place online to get them is here:

https://www.etrailer.com/dept-pg-Tires_and_Wheels-pc-12_Inch-gw-5.30~12.aspx

Can be purchased either tire only or tire+rim.


----------



## cactusjack (Mar 8, 2011)

Appreciate it, I actually found a local tire shop that is gonna beat the price of the major retailors.


----------

